# The ego MEKA STM Tank?



## dekardy (11/8/15)

Firstly no it's not a new tank.

This is the lovechild of a broken ego One Mega tank and a Kanger Subtank Mini Bell Cap. In short my ego One Mega fell the other day and both the tank and battery is now stuffed . Broken glass in the tank and the battery just auto fires. Pretty upset I just threw the tank in the dustbin. That night however I thought to myself, maybe just maybe. So I tried the STM Bell Cap and it was a perfect fit. I had to remove the little rubber from the base but low and behold it hasn't leak one bit. Will have to run it for a while longer to make sure. I'm not sure if ALL Bell Caps will work but mine did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 3


----------



## daniel craig (11/8/15)

Nice concoction


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/15)

dekardy said:


> Firstly no it's not a new tank.
> 
> This is the lovechild of a broken ego One Mega tank and a Kanger Subtank Mini Bell Cap. In short my ego One Mega fell the other day and both the tank and battery is now stuffed . Broken glass in the tank and the battery just auto fires. Pretty upset I just threw the tank in the dustbin. That night however I thought to myself, maybe just maybe. So I tried the STM Bell Cap and it was a perfect fit. I had to remove the little rubber from the base but low and behold it hasn't leak one bit. Will have to run it for a while longer to make sure. I'm not sure if ALL Bell Caps will work but mine did.
> View attachment 33398
> View attachment 33399


That's brilliant


----------



## kev mac (11/8/15)

dekardy said:


> Firstly no it's not a new tank.
> 
> This is the lovechild of a broken ego One Mega tank and a Kanger Subtank Mini Bell Cap. In short my ego One Mega fell the other day and both the tank and battery is now stuffed . Broken glass in the tank and the battery just auto fires. Pretty upset I just threw the tank in the dustbin. That night however I thought to myself, maybe just maybe. So I tried the STM Bell Cap and it was a perfect fit. I had to remove the little rubber from the base but low and behold it hasn't leak one bit. Will have to run it for a while longer to make sure. I'm not sure if ALL Bell Caps will work but mine did.
> View attachment 33398
> View attachment 33399


Necessity is the mother of invention ,or Frank Zappa .


----------



## Tom. F (11/8/15)

dekardy said:


> Firstly no it's not a new tank.
> 
> This is the lovechild of a broken ego One Mega tank and a Kanger Subtank Mini Bell Cap. In short my ego One Mega fell the other day and both the tank and battery is now stuffed . Broken glass in the tank and the battery just auto fires. Pretty upset I just threw the tank in the dustbin. That night however I thought to myself, maybe just maybe. So I tried the STM Bell Cap and it was a perfect fit. I had to remove the little rubber from the base but low and behold it hasn't leak one bit. Will have to run it for a while longer to make sure. I'm not sure if ALL Bell Caps will work but mine did.
> View attachment 33398
> View attachment 33399


And a pretty sweet looking tank at that


----------



## Rafique (12/8/15)

Problem sorted for those who had issues viewing the juice


----------



## Jan (12/8/15)

Wish I could do that for my normal ego one


----------

